
Apple Releases Safari 14 for Mac Ahead of macOS Big Sur Launch - tosh
https://www.macrumors.com/2020/09/16/apple-releases-safari-14-for-mac/
======
protomyth
Why the heck cannot Apple not screw-up my day with every damn update. Why is
my damn start page broken with all this crap. I want my damn grid back.

------
miohtama
"Removes support for Adobe Flash”

